# How can I convert my Photoshop image into a vector image?



## Wookie

I have an image that I created in photoshop. I'm looking to print out a line of t shirts with this image. What do I need to do to it to make it "print ready".

I want to be able to resize this image indefinatly without losing quality, and I want it to print out exactly the way it looks on the screen or as close to it as possible.

I know the image needs to be at 300 dpi. Do I need to make it in a vector image? If so, how do I go about converting it without losing quality? What resolution should the original image be at before I convert it?

I have Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator, I am more well versed in photoshop. I am a beginner at illustrator.


----------



## Fluid

if the image is at pritn size and at 300dpi you should be good to go with the psd file. Most printers can work with raster images. Scaling a 300dpi image down in size is never a problem its scaling up so always design at a large size and @ 300dpi and you should be good to go.

Depending on the design will determine wether you can recreate it exactly in a vector format.

Posting a visual will help to give you more specifics on vectorizing the design.


----------



## Rodney

> I have Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator, I am more well versed in photoshop. I am a beginner at illustrator


You should be able to open the high resolution photoshop file in illustrator and use the "trace" function.


----------



## Wookie

OK, that sounds good, but what if I want to make the image really small on some shirts? If I scale my image down it starts to get distored a little. Will making this a raster eliminate this?


----------



## Fluid

a raster image will size down easily and with no loos of quality. Only issue like I mentioned before is there are limitations to what vector images can do in relation to raster images.

can you post a visual


----------



## Wookie

Thanks for all the info guys, a couple of other questions;

Exactly how do I used this "live trace" function in illusrator? That tread doesnt mention how.

Also, when I print out my image it never comes out just like how it looks on the screen. Any ideas on what I can do about that?


----------



## AddVenture

Wookie said:


> Exactly how do I used this "live trace" function in illusrator? That tread doesnt mention how.


live trace may not always be the best option. i feel it really depends on the design. often just leaving your high res raster graphic alone is best.

live trace can be used once you have placed your graphic in a illustrator document. select your graphic and go to object>live trace>make and expand



Wookie said:


> Also, when I print out my image it never comes out just like how it looks on the screen. Any ideas on what I can do about that?


this can be a few things. your monitor may need to be calibrated or if you are designing in RGB, your colors will not print the same as they appear, too. 

RGB allows you more filter options in PS, so many designers prefer that mode to design in. change your graphic to CMYK when you have completed your design to see a closer example of what you will print. this may be your issue.


----------



## Rodney

If you aren't familiar with the vectorizing process, you can also pay a company like $10-$20 to make your photoshop design into a vector graphic (check out companies like vectordoctor.com and artworksource.com)


----------



## Wookie

I would really rather try and do it myself, I hate depending on other people, not to mention I'm cheap. I'll try that tool, is their any other way?


----------



## Fluid

> Also, when I print out my image it never comes out just like how it looks on the screen. Any ideas on what I can do about that?


Cab yuo elaborate? Whats exactly is not looking the same? Shape? Color?


----------



## Wookie

The color


----------



## Fluid

You need to calibrate your system. You programs, moniters, scanners and printers need attention, and this is not a simple task. Depending on your software the procedures will be dif. Each progrsm dhould have a color mangement section. raed the readme files ans color management sections in your program help files and manuals.


----------



## fredschellart

Adobe Streamline does all the work for you.


----------



## T-BOT

i just want to say this is a good topic.  


i will refer this topic in the future to artists/designers before they submit their photoshop multi color/layer files to screen printers. 




:


----------



## chrswp

have you try raster to vector software? like r2v or something... but I dont know is there any trial version or no. But I have tried once, and it work fine to convert raster into vector.


thx
chrs


----------



## silverstone

throw your image up and I will vector it for you using illustrator. Using the live trace takes some practice with the settings depending on the image. If you like the completed image I will tell you the settings I use and how I went about it so you can do it next time around


----------



## g4scythe

Adobe streamline.

changes your raster design to vector in one quick and easy click of your mouse.


----------



## inkitup

I am also new at the graphic arts stuff but have had tremendous success with the Live Trace function in Illustrator. Keep in mind that you can choose different trace options such as one color trace, photo trace, etc. If I have a bitmap that has alot of shading I will choose the HI-Res Photo trace option and it comes out very nicely. It's like magic! The Live Trace tool is also very cool to turn Photoshop Custom shapes or Brushes into vectors. I've doubled my vector library with that tool alone! Good Luck!


----------



## prometheus

g4scythe said:


> Adobe streamline.
> 
> changes your raster design to vector in one quick and easy click of your mouse.


Adobe Streamline? Wow, that is old school.


----------



## gordian

Sorry to bump such an old thread, but I have a small, low res raster image that I need to make into a vector so I can enlarge it for some poster art. Alas, I have neither Illustrator nor Illustrator skills.

If someone out there does have the skills and would be kind enough to volunteer a tidbit of their time I would be indebted beyond words. Just drop me a PM! Thanks!


----------



## dragonfry

> Adobe Streamline does all the work for you


Yeah i'm not the only person to still use Streamline! I was begining to think i was getting too old! Streamline isn't perfect but damn it still does a nice job. 
Fry


----------



## GraphicsFactory

All of the raster to vector converters (Streamline, CorelTrace, etc.) loose some detail...some more than others. However, don't forget the "Paths to Illustrator" function ALREADY in Photoshop. I use this pretty often, and results are usually OK.


----------



## dragonfry

I don't think my older version of PS has that option. But i'm sure its rather handy. 
I can draw with a mouse as fast as i can draw with a pen. So any imperfections in the art work that occours during the conversion are never a problem to me. I plan to fix it any way.
Converting is just a fast wat to go from pixles to vector. It's never been perfect from just creating the lines with a click of a button.
Sometimes its just faster to blow up stuff in PS as big as you can and just redraw it with the pen tool.
Its the same vector and its never failed me.


----------



## GraphicsFactory

It's avail down to at least v5.

File>Export>Paths to Illustrator...

But, of course you need to create a path first.


----------



## dragonfry

Well you learn someting new every day! 
But why export when you can simply COPY paths in PS. Open ILL window and paste. I've flipped from format to format without thought for ages. Never even occoured that i might have an option to move the file in such a way. I mean a path is a path right?
I have done a lot of logo rebuilding from PS by just drawing paths and then taking them to ILL for actual finish work. Since i can easily set rulers and the the PATHFINDER tools are so very handy.
I learned Ill first and PS second and though they do truely go hand in hand, my love is drawing so i lean to that first.
Thanks again for the trick to export.
Fry


----------



## Imperfect Societ

I found this to be helpful: Creating a Vector image in Photoshop


----------

